# Dado Installation, Usage, Questions



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

I picked up a 10 inch 15 amp Skill table saw from Lowes on the cheap a while ago. I did some modifications to the fence to get accurate consistent cuts. I'm very happy with it. Today, I picked up a dado blade set. It has a max cutting width of 13/16 inches. Because I am aware of the consequences of not following instructions properly I consulted my manual and reviewed the proper installation. I then consulted the NewWoodworker.com for some further safety tips. 

Here are my questions. My Skill table saw has the maximum ability to hold a 1/2 inch dado set. I went ahead and installed the appropriate chippers, inner blade, 1/8, 1/8, outer blade. As I was installing the Arbor nut I noted there was not the appropriate amount of thread visible when installed. NewWoodWorker.com has a video I recall where he mentioned this. I took everything apart, measured with my Vernier calipers, the blades, the spaces and reassembled. Again, the blades were secured on the arbor, but there wasn't a satisfactory amount of visible thread. Now the possibility of having 4 carbide tipped blades come flying off the saw at 5000RPM, whatever the chances, made me stop and rethink the situation. I references the manual again and there was nothing. I ended up removing the two 1/8 chippers and just running it with the outer and inner blades, with the 60mm spacer. I got some pretty sweet dado cuts on some scrap wood. 

Interestingly enough, I looked up the manual for my Skill table saw online. There is an update to the dado section. See below.









Sure would have been nice for them to include this in the paper manual I was referencing. I don't have an "Accessory Dado Washer." Are there any alternatives in the hardware section of Lowes/Home Depot that would be appropriate to use? Also, for all the noobs floating about like myself; I HIGHLY suggest you read and understand EVERYTHING and then consult some supplementary literature on equipment usage.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

On my old craftsman bench top (similar to the skill) the manual actually said to leave the washer off when using Dado blade stacks beyond 1/4 inch. I never had a problem using the dado blades with only the nut without a washer.

What disappointed me most was the saw could not cat a 3/4" dado in a single pass. Which meant loading up everything for a 1/2" dado and making two cuts by moving the fence to get the 3/4 size.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Craftsman actually makes a nice little adjustable (wobble) dado that I used when I had a short arbor saw.


----------



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds odd and might be very unsafe.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

my only sugggestion would be to contact Skil, and tell them your dilemma... they may point you in a direction as to where to get your "accessory dado washer". Maybe at the very least, they could tell you the Thread dimensions of the arbor on your saw.

when I bought my first table saw (a benchtop), I too also found out that the table saw was not up to snuff for a serious woodworker. I then saved up some more money, watched for deals, and when I came across one, I bought a contractors saw, that had a long enough arbor. I then sold my benchtop thru a local flier for about 75% of what I bought it for, and moved on my way.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I kind of had similar problem when mounting a wide Dado stack on my Bosch 4000 saw. What was suggested and what I do is: Swap the inner washer with the outer washer. The inner washer is thicker than the outer, therefore offsets the Dado stack enough to gain a few more arbor threads. Make sure you Dado insert will have enough clearance. Remember to compensate your fence measurements for the offset.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently got a Porter Cable table saw and I found in the manual that I don't need to use the washer when using the dado set. 

Also, I never hear anybody say the adjustable or "wobble" dado blades are a good idea. Always go with a stacked set. I just got my first dado set a couple weeks ago and I dig it....I'm kind of bummed however, that my table saw only allows for a 1/2" stack even though my set can stack wider. Oh well, it's not the end of the world. I'm still new to it so it's all still exciting, haha!

-Seth


----------

